# 2013 Detroit Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The big show is finally here, with new vehicles and concepts being revealed.

While Chevrolet will likely put its stamp on the show with the anticipated reveal of the 2014 Corvette, there are still plenty of other great cars to look forward to. Among them are the BMW 4 Series, the 2014 Lexus IS, 2014 Infiniti Q50, Hyundai Genesis Sedan Concept (seen above) and a new Honda Fit-based Crossover. Look for coverage starting January 13th, with more to follow on the first press day, January 14th. 

Read all about the 2013 Detroit Auto Show at AutoGuide.com

More: *2013 Detroit Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

